# LF: Running Tracks



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hey everyone, i need your help. im not really familiar with the lower mainland area and i wanna start getting back into shape. at one time...when i was really into running, i had lost 30 lbs. that was years ago....and since then i've gained it back and then some. i was really into running at tracks. I only know of five here in surrey.

1- William Watson Elementary
2- North Surrey Secondary
3- Holy Cross HS
4- South Surrey Track
5- Bear Creek

Are there any ones that I missed? If you know of any others...pls post. i'll drive anywhere. i've been trying to find some thru google earth but that's taking too long. thx in advance!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

These places aren't really in your area, but you said your willing to drive.

I like trail running.
I was heavy on running last year @ Central Park, enough trees to make it feel like nature.
I think I'm going to start again in a few days.
The main trail is 5K & has marker every 1K.
@ the end there's a few excersize stations to do dips,chinups, monkeybars, squats,situp,pull ups,etc.

There's also a few great hiking trails if you want to challenge yourself a lil more.
The one is Deep Cove is intermediate but still good enough to work up a slight sweat. Plus there's a place called Honey's Doughnuts you have to visit to gain all the calories back you lost on the hike. 
Various trails on the North shore/Lynn Valley.
My fave so far is The Chief in Squamish.
The views from all 3 peaks is great & a perfect place to have a lunch break.
Have a look @ the falls too it quite nice.
I post a few pix to tease your taste buds. 

The places I listed above are free.

Then of course the Grouse Grind.
The price for gondola ride has gone up. 
This is a nice hike, can be crowded @ time, & then theres people who are on the clock, so stay out of their way. 
:bigsmile:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Completely out of your way but if you ever want to drive, don't forget the trails in Stanley Park, out by UBC and out by Seymour Demonstration Forest.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Ghostdogg! i don't really venture out of surrey, that's why i'm hoping something like this will get me out there exploring. That's cool how they've got the exercise stations set up. i've only seen one place here...i just can't remember where it was i saw it. maybe after i get sick of running in circles....i'll take on one of them trails as a refresher. 

the thing i liked about running at tracks was being around other ppl. i've never ran trails before and being from the city, i feel like i'll be minding my own business running, and out of nowhere i run into a pack of wolves tearing dinner apart.  afraid i'd be the next meal!! 

when i was heavy into running...it almost like, i dunno...almost like a mental exercise, i can't think of the word...where you just run and think. reflect on things going on. it was pretty peaceful and i wanna get back to that w/o worrying about what's going on around me.

yo, that's another thing i'm looking for a good donuts place!!! i just recently found a place that sells sugar twists, i don't know if you remember when tim horton's used to sell them, but those were my favorite!! i don't even know why they got rid of them. this place i found, they sell em like crazy...and if you get there late...there's no more! they sell out!

love the views...but if it wasn't for my fear of the heights! i'd sooo enjoy it!! i did the grind once...and when i was getting close to the top....it was nerve racking!! i just kept my head down and kept at it. like the whole gondola ride down, right at the first tower...it feels like you're gonna plummet. and everyone in the box sez ahhhhhh!!! lol!! ...it was crazy! it doesn't help my fear of heights! lol!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

josephl, thanks!! the seawall's definitely a must on my list! i went there bike riding one time...i like the location and scene...being around people with the same interests, and the nice views! i never been out to UBC before. but ive got this friend that's into doing marathons...and he's also kinda hyped me to get back into it, u know running and i've never done marathons before...but i used one of them google distance calculators...and from my doorstep to ubc is about 26 miles. hopefully, HOPEFULLY! one day, i could work up to doing something like that.


----------

